# Fixed Knife, Folding Knife, Whatever if You Had One Choice on a Knife (not a sword)....



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

Fixed Knife, Folding Knife, Whatever if You Had One Choice on a Knife (not a lomg sword) in the moment what would it be!  

I look forward to everyone's varied answers!!!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've already got mine.  USMC ka-bar.  It's the second one I've had.  My first one was the black full size and saw me through my time in the Corps.  Lost that knife to the spite of an angry ex-wife.  One of my classmates/students just gifted me with a new one last night after class.  This ones the brown handle and brown leather sheath.  I beat the crap out of my first one and did things you really shouldn't do to a knife for many years and it never failed me.  Plus, it fits my large hands just fine for fighting.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 12, 2007)

If I could only have one, it'd probably be my Cold Steel Recon Tanto.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

I love the K-Bar it truly is a great knife. (have about eight or nine myself)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

Kreth said:


> If I could only have one, it'd probably be my Cold Steel Recon Tanto.


 
You know Kreth this is one knife I do not have from Cold Steel.  I will have to fix that soon.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know Kreth this is one knife I do not have from Cold Steel. I will have to fix that soon.


I grabbed mine as a factory second. The only thing I can find wrong with it is the stamped Cold Steel logo is blurred.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I grabbed mine as a factory second. The only thing I can find wrong with it is the stamped Cold Steel logo is blurred.


 
You have to love factory seconds. (especially the price)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2007)

I Have a dagger (* I know it is not a knife  *) that I absolutely love. It is 15 and 3/4 inches long. 5 inches of handle just short of two inches wide in the grip (* It fits my hand in other words *) and a 5 inch cross hilt. It is from Jaeger Knives. Hand Made. This is what I like and also what I rpactice with  by myself as I really enjoy it. 

Most folders do not fit my hand well and slide around in it so I go for the larger ones when I do carry a folder. I also like my large Balisong, but most police tell me the 4+ inch blade is not legal.  So, that is nto a practical carry. 


I prefer my fixed blade though, even if some do not call it a knife.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I Have a dagger (* I know it is not a knife  *) that I absolutely love. It is 15 and 3/4 inches long. 5 inches of handle just short of two inches wide in the grip (* It fits my hand in other words *) and a 5 inch cross hilt. It is from Jaeger Knives. Hand Made. This is what I like and also what I rpactice with by myself as I really enjoy it.
> 
> Most folders do not fit my hand well and slide around in it so I go for the larger ones when I do carry a folder. I also like my large Balisong, but most police tell me the 4+ inch blade is not legal.  So, that is nto a practical carry.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Rich it is just a Long Knife.  Still not a sword (ie. Katana, Kampilan, etc.) so it definately fits in with what we are talking about.  Your long knife would be a real intimidator and equalizer to anyone breaking into your home at night.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 12, 2007)

Bagwell Bowie or a custom Hartsook fixed fighter. If it is the field, definatily a Hartsook. Both are fixed. I only carry folders for the convenience of them in the civilian world.


----------



## tellner (Nov 12, 2007)

Under what conditions? For what uses? 

If the answer is "civilization has fallen and you are fighting zombies in the burnt out wreckage of Manhattan" it's a much different answer than for day-to-day carry in my regular life, for use camping and hunting, if I think I'm about to be attacked, for cooking or in some other specialized field. I can't think of one knife that would do even a half-assed job at all of these.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> Under what conditions? For what uses?
> 
> If the answer is "civilization has fallen and you are fighting zombies in the burnt out wreckage of Manhattan" it's a much different answer than for day-to-day carry in my regular life, for use camping and hunting, if I think I'm about to be attacked, for cooking or in some other specialized field. I can't think of one knife that would do even a half-assed job at all of these.


 
Basically Tellner *if you had a choice* in the moment what knife would you choose to have in your hand. (presuming that you could not have a better weapon)


----------



## grydth (Nov 12, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> I've already got mine.  USMC ka-bar.  It's the second one I've had.  My first one was the black full size and saw me through my time in the Corps.  Lost that knife to the spite of an angry ex-wife.  One of my classmates/students just gifted me with a new one last night after class.  This ones the brown handle and brown leather sheath.  I beat the crap out of my first one and did things you really shouldn't do to a knife for many years and it never failed me.  Plus, it fits my large hands just fine for fighting.



My dad gave me a black K before I went in the Army; I still have one that plus his from his USMC days in World War II. My ex had her own blades, and left me mine when she left.

(Now, for tellner's zombies, I'd want my wak - also a WWII vet bringback. World War z says you've got to go for the head):samurai:


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> Under what conditions? For what uses?
> 
> If the answer is "civilization has fallen and you are fighting zombies in the burnt out wreckage of Manhattan" it's a much different answer than for day-to-day carry in my regular life, for use camping and hunting, if I think I'm about to be attacked, for cooking or in some other specialized field. I can't think of one knife that would do even a half-assed job at all of these.


If I had a chance to choose -- I'd take a kukri (or do you consider that a sword?), the K-bar that I've got 8 feet away from me as I sit here, or the Spyderco folder that I've got with me almost anytime I leave the house.

Each knife combines toughness, effectiveness, and utility.  And, equally important, I'm comfortable with each knife.  Techniques for each flow from my empty hand practice (I'm too lazy to try to learn different principles for weapons and empty hand... and too certain that if I try to do so, I'm too likely to go blank when I need it.)

And that segues into the real choice... Whatever knife I can lay my hands on when I need it.  Because I trust my hands, and I can use almost any knife as an extension of them.


----------



## tellner (Nov 12, 2007)

As "best short bladed weapon I could hold in one hand that isn't a sword" it still depends, but...

If it's the fight I want I'm behind him, and he doesn't realize it yet  One of Mr. Dennehey's (sp?) slip tips - a short, triangular bladed stabbing knife about six inches long - will be absolutely perfect for opening up the kidneys or pithing him like a tenth grade biology class frog. If he's starting the stuff, then any knife I can keep concealed long enough to get in a good stab or cut before he knows I've got it.

Otherwise there's a large range of things any one of which would be acceptable - several different designs of bowie, the Kabar, my Randall Model 1, or more exotic ones like the haladie, khanjar, katar, or pesh kabz (pictures of the ones in blue text follow). They're all very well designed for the job of messing people up. I can use any of them. They're not long enough to be swords.

The kukri is great, but I'd prefer one of the older ones like the two at the bottom. The older models were better made, had better balance and feel and at least the two that I got from Atlanta Cutlery some time back were about 18 inches long.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooo. Cool pics!  I like Kukri's as well, but I considered them too swordlike in my head to include that.

Bagwell Bowie





2 Hartsooks (Blued ODA and backhand fighter)


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 13, 2007)

My first instinctual answer was my Cold Steel Recon Tanto. I suppose that would probably be my first choice, mostly because I'm not that attached to it &  am more willing to abuse it because it is so easily replaced, unlike the rest of my stuff.

Although, I may be partial to that my Survival Golok, or that Damascus Bolo from Valiant that's next on my wish list!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jks9199 a Kukri is a knife in my opinion and not a sword.  When I think of a sword it denotes *quite a bit of length* like a Kampilan, Katana, Tachi, Various European Long Swords, Broadswords, etc.  Long Knives like a shoto, bolo, kukri or even possibly a ginunting I consider them to be knives as they simply do not have the same length as a Kampilan, Katana, Tachi, Broad Sword, etc.  Now these are just my personal preferences and others do like to call a bolo, ginunting a sword *but I do not*.  So your Kukri would be fine and a great knife it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tellner love the inclusion of the *Indian Katar*.  Truthfully that is one bloody wicked knife and I picked one up in India on my last visit and had the opportunity to train some with it in Kalarippayattu.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 13, 2007)

I would go with the large ka-bar.


----------



## althaur (Nov 13, 2007)

My Argonaut made by Shane Sibert.  Did everything I needed it to while in Afghanistan.


----------



## SKB (Nov 14, 2007)

If I had to pick only one........ anything with a blade long enough and well made enough I could put it all the way through someone! A bonecrusher!!! Id I had to pick only one.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 14, 2007)

Large blades: a Bagwell bowie, Keating Crossada, or something similar...

Small blades (IOW, something I would actually have with me):  Kasper/Polkowski Companion, ShivWorks Disciple, or something from Ken Brock or Mark Goldsworthy


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 28, 2008)

I would probably choose a Strider HS karambit for both utility and SD (I've held one once, but haven't owned one yet  ).  My EDC rotation is a bit more complex.


----------

